# Virtual Wife & ... Maybe Husband?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's not a dream anymore! It's REAL! Do you want one?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

wow, that's pretty different. You can have this lovely virtual wife for the low price of 3000$ USD. 

Albeit I do like the home automation that is assisted with it.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

That's not a virtual wife! That's a virtual fantasy. For it to be a wife he'd have to be bitched at for something during the day, lol.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

kookie_guy said:


> That's not a virtual wife! That's a virtual fantasy. For it to be a wife he'd have to be bitched at for something during the day, lol.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Too funny and true


----------

